# Tecumseh recoil problem



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

I have an old Ariens model 932029 with 8hp tecumseh engine.
When I pull on the starter recoil it VIOLENTLY rips the recoil handle
out of my hand! It actually hurts when it rips out of my hand.

I pulled the flywheel off to see if crankshaft key sheared but all is perfect on flywheel key.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm assuming you checked the flywheel key to troubleshoot a failure mode of ignition timing too advanced. That's the failure mode I would be troubleshooting also. 

If it has ignition contact breaker points then I would verify they're properly gapped.


----------



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

No points on this engine. Definitely has an electronic ignition module. I am wondering now about faulty Compression Release Mechanism?. Not totally sure about diagnosing that further


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

When I use the manual, recoiling starter, I slowly pull the rope until the piston is just _past_ top-dead-center of its compression stroke. The rope is then allowed to recoil and then pulled out smartly. This allows the flywheel to rotate a full 540 degrees before it encounters the resistance of the next compression stroke. Momentum built up in the spinning flywheel then assists in carrying the piston through the compression stroke. I read of this procedure in a Kohler manual.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Can we start off with engine numbers first???
When you looked at the flywheel key, Did you verify coil gap?? That can effect timing also...

You may be able to check the compression release, IF you can see the valve movement thru the spark plug hole,
(assuming it's a Flathead Tech)

Unfortunately, IDK of a way to test Ignition Timing Control on one of those coils, other than Replacement.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## infiniti30 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have the exact same kickback issue on my Ariens 8526 with the 8.5 Tecumseh. Same thing, flywheel key looked fine, replaced just to be on the safe side.i can use the method badbmwbrad mentioned above to start it or use the electric starter to avoid getting the starter rope yanked from my hand.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Our 1971 Ariens was always a royal PITA trying to pull start it with the recoil. First off, how it pulled out over the top of the engine made it a pain for short people like me. Absolutely stupid... Second, that recoil pulling back always hurt. That is why when I took over using the machine in 1985, the electric start went right on it and I never pull started it again until maybe 20 years down the road when I said... let's try to pull start from a cold start. I tried and it started, but it was the same old annoying start so the next word that came out of my mouth was... "nope"... not doing that any more. When the Tecumseh was pretty much at it's end and I repowered with a Briggs And Stratton 21m214... pull starting was a blessing. How they designed it to pull off to the side like you are sawing wood is a just a God send. Someone used their brain when they thought of that. And I never use the electric start. Even on my new... (to me) 2015 Ariens Pro 28", I pull start it because it is so easy. Such an improvement in that area.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Pull the spark plug lead and do a full pull start attempt, if it's an ignition early fire, you should not get the kickback pull out of your hand. If you still do, it would make me consider a mechanical problem like a bad CR or the cam/crank gear mesh skipped.


----------



## jgp1955 (Dec 7, 2019)

Not to sound dumb have you used this machine before or did you just get it.I say this because i picked up an older 922002 ariens and it would kick back very hard til i looked under the gear selector lever and saw the decal for the gear selections was not in line with the gear positions instead of starting in neutral i was trying to start it in first gear it would catch but sometimes i thought my arm would pull off Now it starts up 2nd pull just have to watch my gear selector position. Just a thought


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jgp1955 said:


> Not to sound dumb have you used this machine before or did you just get it.I say this because i picked up an older 922002 ariens and it would kick back very hard til i looked under the gear selector lever and saw the decal for the gear selections was not in line with the gear positions instead of starting in neutral i was trying to start it in first gear it would catch but sometimes i thought my arm would pull off Now it starts up 2nd pull just have to watch my gear selector position. Just a thought[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gear selector has nothing to do with it
> machine shouldn't move in any gear when pull starting


----------



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

Original engine From this machine blew up From mis use Serial number of this model 932029 is 000365 the machine was given to me around 2005. I purchased a new old stock short block in 2007 that I attached my carb, head, flywheel, etc. with new gaskets. I remember it ran ok in 2007. Well I stored it in a shed all these years and now want to get rid of it. I had removed all fuel from tank and carb before long term storage. Last month I dragged it out of shed put fuel in it and to my surprise it started on second pull. First pull it yanked recoil handle out of my hand. Not on second pull. I can get it to start but it continues to randomly rip handle out of my hand. That’s all the info I got to share. I have no idea how old the short block was when I got it but do know it head zero running time on it. The man I got it from bought out some supplier going out of business.. I will try starting with plug wire removed to see if it still rips out of my hand.


----------



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

I am leaning towards CR issue. What’s the fix for that? I know how to get at it by pulling the cam shaft but no idea what to look for to determine if it’s good or bad?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had the same problem with a lawnmower. Violently ripped the cord out of my hand. Man that hurt my knuckles. I thought it broke my hand. It was the NEW gasoline. I put the gas in 4 mowers and had the same problem. I went to a different gas station, a Top Tier station, dumped the gas out of the mowers, they all started.


----------

